# Self Inspection



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

I signed up for Lyft about a week ago and I saw no requirement for inspection (other than a picture of my inspection sticker). Today I had my region changed and I noticed something that read "self inspection" with an upload option. What is self inspection?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SDo said:


> I signed up for Lyft about a week ago and I saw no requirement for inspection (other than a picture of my inspection sticker). Today I had my region changed and I noticed something that read "self inspection" with an upload option. What is self inspection?


Lolz!!!

Make sure everything is 'working' properly!


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Lolz!!!
> 
> Make sure everything is 'working' properly!


Ok but you didn't explain what a self inspection is.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SDo said:


> Ok but you didn't explain what a self inspection is.












Oh was I supposed to do that?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

SDo said:


> I signed up for Lyft about a week ago and I saw no requirement for inspection (other than a picture of my inspection sticker). Today I had my region changed and I noticed something that read "self inspection" with an upload option. What is self inspection?


Turn back! Don't do it. It's a pyramid scheme!!!


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

Since I'm only getting idiotic responses, I'm assuming I'm not explaining myself correctly. See the image attached. What's a self inspection? What am I uploading here?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SDo said:


> Since I'm only getting idiotic responses, I'm assuming I'm not explaining myself correctly. See the image attached. What's a self inspection? What am I uploading here?
> 
> View attachment 149396


Relax, we're just having fun...as your solution seems 'SELF-explanatory' LOLZ!

They probably have a checklist, or something, for you to fill out then upload.



Trump Economics said:


> Turn back! Don't do it. It's a pyramid scheme!!!


----------

